# need some design help



## joyride (Jan 20, 2007)

I am redesigning my web page and am almost done i think.  However, I would like to categorize my photos.  There are too many to be on one page, so i would like to have page that will direct you to certain types of photos. The problem is, I dont know what to name the categories.  I would like to have it down to 6 or less categories.  

 Please go to the photo page: http://homepages.wmich.edu/~j2cervin/Photo.htm

You can see that there are simply too many on one page.  Also, what is the typical resolution of monitors? I dont want to make the tables set too large for low resolution.


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 20, 2007)

well, you ceratainly have there

"wildlife"
"cars"
"abstract"
"close up"
"landscape"
"cityscape"

Liesel I would place under wildlife


----------

